
Hackers target the air-gapped networks of the Taiwanese and Philippine military - JesseJon
https://www.zdnet.com/article/hackers-target-the-air-gapped-networks-of-the-taiwanese-and-philippine-military/
======
diablo1
One strategy to lessen the damage and exfil is to create loads of honeypot
boxes with a bunch of decoy content on them that look sensitive but is instead
innocuous and non-interesting

